# MRP & Protein Shakes



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Can you use both?

I'm already eating as much as I can, appetite and time allowing, and having 3 or 4 protein shakes a day, and one creatine shake that I'd imagine tastes worse than pi$$! If I get a MRP, it will be in addition to what I'm already having, it wont be replacing anything.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

obvouisly the best thing is food but if you can't get real food for whatever reason then you can use a MRP but if you are already having 4 shakes and you want to add a MRP as well i think this is a little much..

what is your diet like?


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

to quote myself from another thread...

Right, i've noted done everything I've eaten for the last few days, rather than saying, "this is what i normally eat", this is what I did eat.

Thurs

8.00 Quaker Oats - Vit C tab - Omeg3 tab

10.00 Apple

10.30 Protein Shake

12.00 Tuna Sandwich

13.00 Protein

15.00 Past & Tuna

16.00 Train

17.30 PWO Protein & Creatine

18.30 3 eggs/tuna/beans

20.00 Protein

21.00 Banana

23.00 Pasta & Veg

Fri

8.00 Quaker Oats - vit C - Omega 3

10.30 Protein

11.30 Tuna sandwich

13.30 3 eggs/tuna/beans & creatine

15.00 Apple

16.00 Protein

16.30 Banana

17.30 Tuna salad

20.00 Protein

22.00 Pizza

23.00 Multi vit - vit B

.............

cheers pscarb


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

should have a load of chicken fillets coming on the cheap that i can eat one a day of...


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

Just stick your creatine in some fruitjuice or water...dont taste of anything...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Inch High said:


> to quote myself from another thread...
> 
> Right, i've noted done everything I've eaten for the last few days, rather than saying, "this is what i normally eat", this is what I did eat.
> 
> ...


Can you attach some values. Just saying protein is no help.


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> Can you attach some values. Just saying protein is no help.


When I say protein, its 25g of bulkpowders' whey protein, mixed with water


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

is that 25g of protein or a 25g scoop?

when you say Tuna is that a whole tin ?

but at first glance i would add some more varied protein sources to this diet along with some good fats...

8.00 Quaker Oats - Vit C tab - Omeg3 tab....you need to add some protein with this meal approx 40g would be good.

10.00 Apple...combine this with the protein shake at 10.30 and add 2g of EFA's

10.30 Protein Shake

12.00 Tuna Sandwich...this should be on wholemeal or granary bread but a better alternative would be a large jacket spud with Tuna and Light mayo or Wholemeal pasta and chicken

13.00 Protein personelly i would drop this and make sure you get the protein with your 12.00 meal

15.00 Past & Tuna....i would swap this for basmati rice as it should sit easeir on your stomach...again add some EFA's

16.00 Train

17.30 PWO Protein & Creatine...Add 50-60g of carbs to this drink

18.30 3 eggs/tuna/beans..a better choice would be either steak or chicken with Basmati rice or sweet spud

20.00 Protein move this to 21.00 and swap it for whole food like Chicken and Veg...

21.00 Banana...drop this

23.00 Pasta & Veg...drop this meal no need if you do need something then have a protein shake with Peanut Butter or EFA's

Without you telling us exact portions i cannot give any more detail...but i hope these tips help..


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

8.00 Quaker Oats - Vit C tab - Omeg3 tab....you need to add some protein with this meal approx 40g would be good.40g from a shake- i cant eat more food, i struggle eating my oats 

10.00 Apple...combine this with the protein shake at 10.30 and add 2g of EFA's source of EFA?

10.30 Protein Shake

12.00 Tuna Sandwich...this should be on wholemeal or granary bread but a better alternative would be a large jacket spud with Tuna and Light mayo or Wholemeal pasta and chicken ok - the sandwich is wholemeal

13.00 Protein personelly i would drop this and make sure you get the protein with your 12.00 meal ok - but thought it was best to have little amounts and more of it so your body gets a slow "trickle" of fuel.

15.00 Past & Tuna....i would swap this for basmati rice as it should sit easeir on your stomach...again add some EFA's ok

16.00 Train

17.30 PWO Protein & Creatine...Add 50-60g of carbs to this drink source of carbs?

18.30 3 eggs/tuna/beans..a better choice would be either steak or chicken with Basmati rice or sweet spud ok

20.00 Protein move this to 21.00 and swap it for whole food like Chicken and Veg...arrghh, more eating LOL! Have no appetite!

21.00 Banana...drop this done

23.00 Pasta & Veg...drop this meal no need if you do need something then have a protein shake with Peanut Butter or EFA's will cottage cheese be ok? someone said its good to have taht before bed

cheers for the advice pal, i really appreciate it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

> 8.00 Quaker Oats - Vit C tab - Omeg3 tab....you need to add some protein with this meal approx 40g would be good.40g from a shake- i cant eat more food, i struggle eating my oats


Mix your protein drink in with your oats...



> 12.00 Tuna Sandwich...this should be on wholemeal or granary bread but a better alternative would be a large jacket spud with Tuna and Light mayo or Wholemeal pasta and chicken ok - the sandwich is wholemeal


Make sure that you are eating a decent size sandwich fill it to the brim with salad...



> 13.00 Protein personelly i would drop this and make sure you get the protein with your 12.00 meal ok - but thought it was best to have little amounts and more of it so your body gets a slow "trickle" of fuel.


Yes you are correct but this meal is 1hr after your lunch you need to give your food time to digest if anything i would move this meal to 13.00 instead of 12.00



> 17.30 PWO Protein & Creatine...Add 50-60g of carbs to this drink source of carbs?


Always simple carbs post workout you can buy powdered carbs from most supp shops Extreme do a Post workout drink called Build and Recovery and as a board member you get 25% off



> 20.00 Protein move this to 21.00 and swap it for whole food like Chicken and Veg...arrghh, more eating LOL! Have no appetite!


yes i understand but whole food would be better to gain weight have you tried adding B12 to increase your appetite.



> 23.00 Pasta & Veg...drop this meal no need if you do need something then have a protein shake with Peanut Butter or EFA's will cottage cheese be ok? someone said its good to have taht before bed


Yes cottage cheese is very good for this purpose as it is slow releasing.

a good source of EFA are fish oils you can get capsules from Holland and Barret at a very low price.peanut butter is a good source of good fats aswell as Mackeral and salmon..


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

thanks again Pscarb.

B12? Not heard of it. What/how much is it?


----------



## kyrocera (Oct 13, 2004)

if its fish oils you want. goto www.zipvit.com you can get 360caps for about £7, same goes for vits aswell...

8.00 Quaker Oats - Vit C tab - Omeg3 tab....you need to add some protein with this meal approx 40g would be good.40g from a shake- i cant eat more food, i struggle eating my oats

I had this problem, buy a blender...100g of oats, milk, protein powder, some honey and some fruit and goes down so much easier...

Theres a thread somewhere of what people put in theres, i personally go for avacado (good fats). 

Edit: Just checked http://www.zipvit.com/cgi-bin/vitcart.cgi?cstart#20 is £12 for 360 price has gone up. Or alternativly goto boots, there doing Omega 3,6 and9 250 caps for £8.


----------



## Inch High (Apr 10, 2005)

Inch High said:


> thanks again Pscarb.
> 
> B12? Not heard of it. What/how much is it?


----------

